# New Lightroom iOS Share Extension



## John Hoffman (Feb 13, 2019)

Has anyone found where the new Lightroom iOS Share Extension is located. I only see one in the library.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2019)

When you go to share a photo from another app, the share window pops up. Scroll to the end to More and then you can enable to toggle switch next to Lightroom.


----------



## John Hoffman (Feb 13, 2019)

Thank you. I was looking in Shortcut.


----------

